# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية >  >  # # عناوين الصحف الرياضية بالسودان لليوم السبت الموافق 28-5-2011 م # #

## طارق حامد

*شكرا للاخ الفاضل شيبا 


*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ابداعاتك زادت وتطورت ياطارق يارائع
ربنا يديك الصحة والعافية ويقويك ياصفوة
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## عجبكو(ميسي)

*سي بدري يا الرحيل بدري هو في حد مقتنع بك غير ههههههه 
لكن كروجر لا والف لا  اتوفستر اتوفستر  هوهو  اتوفستر هوهو مطلب جماهيري
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*

*

----------


## طارق حامد

*

*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## كدكول

*الف شكر يارائع وصباح الخير على كل الصفوه
                        	*

----------


## كدكول

*شكرا مره تانيه
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كدكول
					

شكرا مره تانيه



تسلم يا غالي 
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو(ميسي)
					

سي بدري يا الرحيل بدري هو في حد مقتنع بك غير ههههههه 
لكن كروجر لا والف لا اتوفستر اتوفستر هوهو اتوفستر هوهو مطلب جماهيري



 

يا ريت يعود الثعلب من جديد
*

----------


## عثمان قنجاري

*يا ناس السودان مافي واحد قادر يوقف الرشيد القذر ده عند حده صراحة كلامه والفاظه بعيده كل البعد عن الصحافة والصحفيين والله اولاد الشوارع ما يكتبو زي كلامو ده
*

----------


## sonstar

*مشكور ياطارق علي البوست الرائع 
خلاص البدري وراح نشوف ناس ابراهيم عبدالرحيم تاني حايكتب شنو
                        	*

----------


## nona

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					





قبحك الله  ياوسخ الصحافة لا ادري اهذا صحفي !
                        	*

----------


## شيبا

*مجهود رائع   

شكرا ليك
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة شيبا
					

مجهود رائع 

شكرا ليك



المجهود مجهودك انت يا صاحب الروعة مالينا غير اجر المنوالة 

تحياتي وتقديري 
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					






 

الناس ديل ما عندهم حاجة غير المريخ يكتبوا عنها . . . حاجة غريبة !!!!!
*

----------


## عثمان الزعيم

*والله  ديل المريخ غايظون ساي ماعندهم نااااادي ولازريبة تلمهم
*

----------


## سوسيوة

*بحر عجيب يودي وما ي.........؟؟؟؟؟
مشكور يا طارق واسلوب الجماعة جبان ........!
                        	*

----------


## Mohamed Eisa

*مع احترامي الشديد لكل الصفوة لكن سؤالي (( انتو بتجيبوا الزبالة دي هنا ليه!!!!!!!!؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟))
*

----------

